# NFAA class movement--indoor or outdoor



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

If a person enters the shooting season as an A shooter, what has to happen for that person to be moved up a class or down a class? I'm clear on how I establish my initial average, but I'm not clear about movement once your 7 scores are averaged. I can't find it spelled out anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*class movement.*

I believe once your average is established, you should bring it to the attention of the registration person at the next shoot that you attend. If the archer has an average that does not meet the requirement of the "class" that they are currently in, the archer can request to be put back in the class that the average confirms. I believe the archer can move up in class at anytime by just requesting it at registration. If an archer has no average, the archer can request to be in the highest class of the division. in maryland the highest would be "AA" At the state shoot the first day score can determine the archers placement of a class. I believe this correct.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> If a person enters the shooting season as an A shooter, what has to happen for that person to be moved up a class or down a class? I'm clear on how I establish my initial average, but I'm not clear about movement once your 7 scores are averaged. I can't find it spelled out anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


The MAA uses the NFAA Handicap Rule to establish an average and what class you compete in. I believe the NFAA rule is top 2 scores out of 5, or top 3 of 7. So, for you to move up to BHFS AA the average of your highest 3 out of 7 scores would have to meet the minimum for that class. You keep updating your average throughout the year using your highest scores. Same principle applies for you to drop down a class.

Hope this answered your question.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

so with indoor, as an A shooter, if you shot 296, 297, 297, you'd be moved to AA as soon as your average put you >295 correct?

And for the opposite direction, what would the math look like that would move you down a class? Average the lowest 3 of 7? (that would not make sense) Or do you always look at the highest 3 of the last 7? In which case if the highest 3 averaged to 280, you'd drop down. Ahhh , I get it. 

I always shoot to the best of my ability, aim for the X, but it surprised me when I was moved for the club championship from A to AA and I couldn't find anything that explains the rules for shifting up or down other than the 'system for finding averages' in the MAA guide book.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

OK all, I'm confused. Which is not unusual. 

In all the NFAA Sectional Shoots (both indoor and out) and all the National Shoots (indoor and out), the NFAA doesn't use handicaps or classes. If I'm not mistaken, they have a particular styles (depending on your equipment) and then age divisions within those styles. All shooters within an age division and style shoot against each other. Then after the shoot, the shooters are flighted based on their score. Am I not correct?

I spoke with the NFAA recently and the lady I spoke to said she didn't even know why they sent those handicap cards out any more.


Are we just discussing state orginaizations here?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> OK all, I'm confused. Which is not unusual.
> 
> In all the NFAA Sectional Shoots (both indoor and out) and all the National Shoots (indoor and out), the NFAA doesn't use handicaps or classes. If I'm not mistaken, they have a particular styles (depending on your equipment) and then age divisions within those styles. All shooters within an age division and style shoot against each other. Then after the shoot, the shooters are flighted based on their score. Am I not correct?
> 
> ...


I think what they are talking about here is a class like AMFS which may have A,B,C "sub"-classes for each level.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

WVa. had it's state indoor championships this past weekend, the NFAA made us shoot the flite system, where as in the past we had used the AA, A, B ,C class system.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

There is no A B or C in divisions but there are Flights. Everyone shoots against everybody in their divisions, BHFS, AMFS, whatever. It isnt till the end of the tournament where the divisions are flighted and that is all according to your score at that tournament only. Now like the indoor or outdoor nationals that are multi day tournaments you get flighted after the first day for the indoor nationals . For outdoors I am not really sure when they do the flighting but at the start of the tournament you are shooting against everyone in your style of shooting. This isnt like the IBO or ASA where if you shoot a certain score you go up to a higher class.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I believe there are several states that still use the class system rather than flights and style for their state and local tournaments. CA comes to mind. In fact, I believe there are guidelines still maintained in the NFAA By-Laws showing one such classification system. The states still using the class system, I believe, have modified them somewhat to fit the higher scores, x-counts now being shot with regularity compared to the one used in the NFAA rule book however.

Not sure why/how the NFAA would be the ones to dictate to the state that they not use the class system? Possibly something your own State Board decided at a meeting? I wasn't aware of other states currently using a class system being forced to change to a flight system for awards/divisions?

>>------->


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Spotshooter2 is right on sorta, they are talking about State level and yes there are some states that still use the Handicap system, but for sectional and national shoots the flight system is used, but you have to attain a certain number of shootrers to have multi flights, If there are only 4 shooters and 3 of them shoot 540's (Avg) on the field or hunter and 1 of them shoots 490 (Avg) then that shooter would be in 4th or last place. Now lets go over some very important but often missed points. The NFAA has Divisions and styles. Style = the equipment that you use or don't use and Divisions = Adult, Senior, MasterSenior, Pro, and Junior (Young Adult, Youth and, Cub).. You don't shoot Bowhunter Division, you shoot in the Bowhunter Style. I hope that this clears up some of the confussion.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Cards*



kidnutso said:


> OK all, I'm confused. Which is not unusual.
> 
> 
> I spoke with the NFAA recently and the lady I spoke to said she didn't even know why they sent those handicap cards out any more.
> ...


In times past (The Old Days) A handicap card was your membership card too! You would wright your scores on your card when you were at a shoot have it signed, then any other club you went to trusted the scores on the card weather they knew you or not! Not as many Clubs left around that shoot Field or Indoor any more, just 3-D!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> Are we just discussing state orginaizations here?


Yes we are. The Maryland Archery Association (MAA) has classes (AA, A, B and C) for each recognized NFAA Field shooting style. They have established a range of scores for each class. In order to determine which class you can compete in they use the NFAA Handicap Guidlines for determining your average score: Highest 2 scores from 5 shoots, highest 3 scores of 7 shoots, etc.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yes we are. The Maryland Archery Association (MAA) has classes (AA, A, B and C) for each recognized NFAA Field shooting style. They have established a range of scores for each class. In order to determine which class you can compete in they use the NFAA Handicap Guidlines for determining your average score: Highest 2 scores from 5 shoots, highest 3 scores of 7 shoots, etc.


So in MD, how does a person get moved from a class upward or downward? It sounds like it's up to the individual to keep track and let the host club know their class at registration. For outdoor, I have a card that is populated at each shoot, so my average is easy to find--I carry it. If I shot outdoor scores in the 540's for the last 3 shoots, would I automatically get registered as AA? Again, I'm just trying to learn how this is done and where it's explained in writing. Thanks.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> So in MD, how does a person get moved from a class upward or downward? It sounds like it's up to the individual to keep track and let the host club know their class at registration. For outdoor, I have a card that is populated at each shoot, so my average is easy to find--I carry it. If I shot outdoor scores in the 540's for the last 3 shoots, would I automatically get registered as AA? Again, I'm just trying to learn how this is done and where it's explained in writing. Thanks.


The score card allows for your running average to be calculated after each score recorded on it.. it was my understanding and have had it done when registering for a shoot, that they'd calculate the average from your card and place you accordingly that day based on your average coming into that shoot.. When shooting field shoots, the registrar often calculates my average to determine where I'll shoot today...  (not sure what the forumula is tho.. :lol


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> So in MD, how does a person get moved from a class upward or downward? It sounds like it's up to the individual to keep track and let the host club know their class at registration. For outdoor, I have a card that is populated at each shoot, so my average is easy to find--I carry it. If I shot outdoor scores in the 540's for the last 3 shoots, would I automatically get registered as AA? Again, I'm just trying to learn how this is done and where it's explained in writing. Thanks.


You got it. It's up to *YOU* to keep track of your average. Most people taking registration at a normal weekend shoot don't look at the scores on your Handicap Card. If you say "BHFS A Class" they enter it on the registration sheet...and move on. The only time anybody truly verifies your average and class is during check-in at the State Field Championship in August.

All of this average calculation stuff should be covered in the MAA By-Laws or on the Shooting Style/Class page in the Maryland Archery Guide.

As far as indoor classes in Maryland...I believe Mayberry, Tuscarora and Cumberland devised that system. It isn't recognized by the MAA. So, I'm not sure how they handle moving up...or down.



IGluIt4U said:


> The score card allows for your running average to be calculated after each score recorded on it.. it was my understanding and have had it done when registering for a shoot, that they'd calculate the average from your card and place you accordingly that day based on your average coming into that shoot.. When shooting field shoots, the registrar often calculates my average to determine where I'll shoot today...  (not sure what the forumula is tho.. :lol


Wow, the person taking registration did that for you?  You must be special Sticky...they don't do that for me. :sad: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> You got it. It's up to *YOU* to keep track of your average. Most people taking registration at a normal weekend shoot don't look at the scores on your Handicap Card. If you say "BHFS A Class" they enter it on the registration sheet...and move on. The only time anybody truly verifies your average and class is during check-in at the State Field Championship in August.
> 
> All of this average calculation stuff should be covered in the MAA By-Laws or on the Shooting Style/Class page in the Maryland Archery Guide.
> 
> ...


Well, she happens to be an MAA officer that does signups at many of the shoots..  

I'll have to check my archery guide tonite.. I know the class breaks are listed in there, because we looked it up and a signup last season.. I was right on the line..  :lol: I think it's listed in there, along with the criteria for determining your running handicap. I did a spreadsheet using that info that I print a copy of and carry with to the shoots in case there is any questions..


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

classes are listed for field but i could not find indoor


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> classes are listed for field but i could not find indoor


Like I said above the indoor classes were developed by Mayberry Archers, Tuscarora Archers and possibly Cumberland Bowhunters *NOT* the MAA. I guess you could call it a regional decision. So, you won't find any reference to them in the MAA By-laws or the Archery Guide.

I don't believe you will find those indoor classes used anywhere else in the State. I know we don't use them at Vingt Neuf in Baltimore.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok thanks 

I get it now.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, now that I think of it, it's never been brought up at an indoor event, only field shoots.. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, now that I think of it, it's never been brought up at an indoor event, only field shoots.. :wink:


Yeah, I don't know why the MAA hasn't developed classes for indoors. Guess nobody has pushed the idea. 

The 'scrawny guy' and I shot indoors at Tuscarora Archers a few years ago and got introduced to their class system. Up to that point I didn't know it existed. Was told it was set-up between them and Mayberry Archers. As far as I know, it has stayed that way.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

To all MAA members that care as far as my understanding your class was established during the out door season and that goes straight to indoors. If you shot as an "AA" shooter outdoors that is your indoor class.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, from the still fresh ink of the MAA 2009 Archery Guide.. (hope I ain't violating the copyright..)  :lol:

Here is the page regarding calculating the averages, at the bottom of the page..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

And the class breaks.. note.. the above post and this one relate to NFAA Sanctioned events.. NAA or FITA are governed by those body's rulz...


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

xpuncher said:


> To all MAA members that care as far as my understanding your class was established during the out door season and that goes straight to indoors. If you shot as an "AA" shooter outdoors that is your indoor class.


Nope, not at my club and I have not found anything from MAA that spells out the system for indoor. If class was always set by past field averages, I'd still be A for indoor shoots at my club.

Indoor rankings (class) are established at my club based on the averages of the top scores from your last shoots, and it changes as your average scores change. My club does not link the two shooting types together--indoor vs outdoor. I averaged 515 in Field so I'm a BHFS class A, but for indoor I'm in AA class 296-299. I guess it levels the playing field for indoor in my club. I've never shot a State indoor championship. It looks like there's NAA/FITA which lumps everyone CR compound release together, then NFAA is different, and local clubs have their own class system. Confusing to us new guys.

Field is clearly explained.


----------

